# 16 Month Old Female



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

It's been awhile since I've posted Jayda and I thought it'd be fun to post her again now that she's gotten a bit older. Any thoughts? She is just a few days shy of 16 months. She's 24" and weighs just under 60lbs. She still has some filling out to do! Also, I have been told in the past that she has flat withers, can someone explain what that means to me?







Always trying to learn! Thanks!



















Head shots


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Very pretty girl. She's built very much like my Morgan (w german working) at that age -tall, leggy, willowy and also 60lbs. Morgan took _forever_ to fill out. I'd have to go back through my pics but I think she was about 4 before she grew a chest. Maybe 2 1/2 before her head finished growing.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh she is stunning!


My question is, Anna has this huge chest and is short and chubby, weighing 85 pounds at one year of age. I guess I dont understand the differences in lines, could someone pm me some material on what I should be seeing? Sorry for hijacking this thread!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She sure is in that leggy stage, but she looks very athletic. I love her dark eyes and pigment. 

Slightly stretched female with flat withers (explained below) and good placement of a rather short croup. Good angulation in front, sufficient in the rear. She is a bit long in the hock. Feet and pasterns are OK. She has a wonderful expression. 

Withers are found at the top of the shoulder and should be higher than the back. Hers are pretty much at the same level.


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

SunCzarina, your words are not encouraging! lol I can't wait until she fills out, I think she looks like a mule. A cute mule; but a mule nonetheless.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Absolutly LOVE the dark eye, hers are some of the darkest I have seen for a while. 

She is a little ski slopey on the the stop. Stop is where the nose meets the skull.

Feet look nice. She is certainly at that gangly stage, but the weight looks good nice and lean.

Expressive female.

Val


----------

